# New Hoyt website



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The Katara XL and the Seven 37 are looking really good at the moment... But, my children need food and clothes and schoolfees, so the Minister of Finance has put an embargo on all new bow purchases for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> The Katara XL and the Seven 37 are looking really good at the moment... But, my children need food and clothes and schoolfees, so the Minister of Finance has put an embargo on all new bow purchases for the foreseeable future.


James, seems we have the same Minister of Finance, here he granted for next season only a bushman bow:embara:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> James, seems we have the same Minister of Finance, here he granted for next season only a bushman bow:embara:


I am in the fortunate position. Heidi is getting a new bow today, so I am two bows behind at this stage:tongue:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Bushkey, Have you got any dates as to when the Synergy Extreme is going to land, I hope that it is soon as I have one on order.

Ryan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> Hey Bushkey, Have you got any dates as to when the Synergy Extreme is going to land, I hope that it is soon as I have one on order.
> 
> Ryan


The last I heard it was some where in January. A s soon as I know more I will let you kow. I am also very exited and wish they would arrive soon.


----------



## Hoyt-man (Oct 23, 2007)

*Hoyt Katara*

I just ordered myself a Katara 80lb, 29" RH. 
Aparently there will be one at the ABO nationals to go and see. Looking forward to see how it shoots.
It can only be better than the Vulcan, and I have heard some pretty good things of that bow.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Hoyt man, when do the new 08 Hoyts arrive in SA

Bushcat


----------



## Hoyt-man (Oct 23, 2007)

*new arrival*

I am not sure. The shop I ordered it from gave me an estimate of Mid Dec. They have always given me a good estimate.

Then again, it all depends on how fast Hoyt make the 80lbs. If I wanted a 70lbs I could have had it mid Nov.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Jaaaaaa manne....

I remember the good old days when the air was clean, the sex dirty and I could still afford new bows.

My finely tuned instrument of death will have do for another year or two.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Jaaaaaa manne....
> 
> I remember the good old days when the air was clean, the sex dirty and I could still afford new bows.
> 
> My finely tuned instrument of death will have do for another year or two.




Craig, that`s words from my heart.
But I found a way to get the dirty sex back ... I don`t take a shower for a couple of days:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Jaaaaaa manne....
> 
> I remember the good old days when the air was clean, the sex dirty and I could still afford new bows.
> 
> My finely tuned instrument of death will have do for another year or two.


When Sex was safe and Skydiving dangerous:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Good idea Frank. I'm gonna try that.

Bossie, you should put a target butt on your landing area and try to shoot at it while hanging in your harness. It could start a new revolution in bowhunting! Sure beats sitting in a tree stand all day!:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

For that, you will need an Airborne 82!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

ok...another one on the short list for 2008 

drenalin xl
101st
katera xl


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

No short bows on that short list


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

sorry i meant drenalin ld...........yeah short bows are so last season


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Short bows are so American!

Unless you are stalking game through a sickle bush (_landrovius papwillus_) thicket. They are rather unneccesary down here.
Our U.S bretheren need the short stuff for sitting in trees like owls all day.:wink:


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

The new Hoyt range seems great. The Katera is 330fps. I heard that this bow will give you over 310fps with a 500gr arrow on 80lbs. Over 106flbs energy! WOW!


----------



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

I know a guy in Marble hall that is shooting with a vulcan. He use to shoot an elite, but didn't get the speed out of the bow. So he changed and went to the Vulcan. Think the new Katara will even be better. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Just posted this on the other hoyt thread... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=577190


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

Very few bows shoot the IBO specs when taken out of the box.
Hoyt always does the IBO they give. The Hoyts also shoot the heavy arrows 500gr + better that the other bows. 1400wannabe, I also heard the Vulcan is AWESOME!! Cant wait for the Katera.


----------

